# Scotland



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Any decent pit stops from Gretna Green to Ayr via Dumfries? We usually stop off on the M6 before Gretna & I am stuck with a Costa or Starbucks. I refuse to do it again!!


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

There's a decent place in Wigton that does filter and had HasBean coffee on the go when I was there. But this might be a bit of a detour depending on your route.

You would hope Dumfries would have a decent coffee shop but it's a place I've never been.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Cheers Step, don't mind a detour!


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Resurrection of an old thread but in case anyone is going to Dumfries i was there last week and Kings café had decent coffee from hasbean, espresso was good, they do filter but i didn't try it. They do barista courses as well.

http://www.kings-online.co.uk/


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

ah that name brings back memories, I had a friend in Dumfries, was there 11 years ago for a visit


----------

